# Front Seats Fot T4



## 107739 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all we are converting a year 2000 VW T4 syncro anyone know where we might get good front seats that swivel.
8)


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it seats or swivels you need. On my Bilbo they appear to be seperate items.
Try Ebay
Or T4 Forum
Bilbo or AutoSleeper may sell the swivels 
Hope that helps


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*T4 Front seatd*

Try TEK seating at Melton Mowbray. They do seats, swivels and all sorts, and can also modify seat boxes. Try search in Google?

Also O'Leary motorhomes (Hull) used to do seat swivels.

Smick


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Front seats T$*

Apologies - TEK seating Tunbridge Wells.

Smick


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

you have got a rare beast there,i like my vw,s too,was going to get a syncro last year but there just to pricey for work if you look in the back of mmm magazine theres a place at chesterfield do accessories online,they will have them,sorry cant remember there name. :wink:


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*swivelseats for T4 van*

Try www.rainbowconversions.co.uk

or it may be www.rainbowconversions.com

Jacobite


----------

